# Judo Blossom Question



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 14, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/JUDO-MARTIAL-AR...ryZ73990QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
A lot of judo patches have the judo blossom (seen in the middle of that patch).
What exactly is it and what does it mean?  Is it a blossom of some kind or something else entirely?

AoG


----------



## elder999 (Jun 14, 2008)

It's a cherry blossom.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks.  KWON sells a very cool judo patch that has four or five cherry blossums across the patch.
Why does judo use the cherry blossum?

AoG


----------



## elder999 (Jun 14, 2008)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Why does judo use the cherry blossum?
> 
> AoG


 

There's a good explanation  here


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 14, 2008)

I had heard that the samurai revered the cherry blossom for that reason but did not know that it was linked to judo in that way.  Thanks.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 14, 2008)

elder999 said:


> There's a good explanation here


 
That was great!
Thanks.

AoG


----------

